# Condolences



## lancer (Aug 28, 2017)

My heart goes out to this kids' family and team...
http://www.ocregister.com/2017/08/27/boy-13-dies-during-soccer-game-in-westminster/


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Aug 28, 2017)

Tragic!


----------



## OCSDad (Aug 28, 2017)

No words can suffice.  Put a lot of things in perspective for many people this weekend.

Prayers for the family and the team.


----------



## DogPoopOnYourSoccerBalls (Aug 28, 2017)

Prayers for the family. Devastating.


----------



## ForumParent (Aug 28, 2017)

So tragic.  Condolences to his family and team.


----------



## Bdobyns (Aug 28, 2017)

Very tragic.  Out thoughts and prayers are with his family.  Hope that you are doing ok their Coach Mike, and thank you for all you did in our daughter's development.


----------



## SBFDad (Aug 29, 2017)

If you'd like to help...

https://www.gofundme.com/4bw89jc


----------



## Frank (Aug 29, 2017)

Pretty amazing so cal soccer community to raise $36k in 2 days for the family. It will never replace their baby, however it is a truly amazing display of support.


----------



## HeatWatch (Sep 1, 2017)

I contributed. Thanks for the link.


----------

